# Transfer with KMTTG?



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't like using TiVo Desktop to transfer from my computer so I've been using PyTiVo for a while and really enjoying the speed versus a standard "pull" from the box. Also, .mkv files sometimes don't show up as available for a pull but they always work with Py. 

However - like many others PyTiVo hasn't been functioning at all since the recent TiVo (forgive the expression) "upgrade". I do have KMTTG installed but have never been able to figure out how to use it to push a show. It sees the files in the computer TiVo transfer folder, but I don't see an option to transfer them. Is it indeed possible (and preferable) to do so? And if so, I'd really appreciate an explanation of how. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

ADG said:


> I don't like using TiVo Desktop to transfer from my computer so I've been using PyTiVo for a while and really enjoying the speed versus a standard "pull" from the box. Also, .mkv files sometimes don't show up as available for a pull but they always work with Py.
> 
> However - like many others PyTiVo hasn't been functioning at all since the recent TiVo (forgive the expression) "upgrade". I do have KMTTG installed but have never been able to figure out how to use it to push a show. It sees the files in the computer TiVo transfer folder, but I don't see an option to transfer them. Is it indeed possible (and preferable) to do so? And if so, I'd really appreciate an explanation of how. Thanks in advance.


kmttg uses pyTivo to push files back, so if pyTivo isn't working (because of the same login problem all tivo push apps are having right now), it wouldn't make any difference trying to get it to work in kmttg. If and when that's ever resolved, here's information on how to set it up(open the settings page first, "File>Configure..."): https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/config_pyTivo/


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks gonzotek


----------



## pr28 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been having a similar problem. I was using kmttg for a while on win 10 on a pc without any problems. I had to reset the modem and router and now I can't get pytivo to work at all, and kmttg will read what is on the Tivo Premiere fine, but gives me this error message when I try to push from the computer to the Tivo:
Connection failed: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?C...2e05.webrip.xvid-c4tv.avi&tsn=Bedroom+DVR14F5
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect

I think this is a problem with running pytivo in some way (I have python 2.7 installed). 
Any advice greatly appreciated. Figuring this out is driving me crazy. (The Tivo is hard wired to the router.)
THanks.


----------



## cwb3106 (Jan 18, 2010)

pr28 said:


> ...I think this is a problem with running pytivo in some way...


The problem is not at your end. TiVo broke the push functionality. First problem (unable to link account) started in August though some of us were able to work around it. Second problem (error returned by TiVo server) started a few weeks ago. AFAIK, no one has gotten push to work since.

FYI: Some users have been experiencing problems even longer. These issues affect both pyTivo and Tivo Desktop.


----------



## pr28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks. At least now I know it's not something I did. I assume someone is working on how to fix this. This is a Microsoft Windows problem I'm assuming in the end.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Nope -- it's on TiVo. And I wouldn't expect it to get fixed for pushes, either.


----------

